# suffolk



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

hiya wanted to know idf anyone from suffolk


----------



## grimmec (Jul 23, 2008)

im close, im in norwich


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Yarmouth..................:2thumb:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

kool not far


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm in Lowestoft


----------



## spyro08 (May 4, 2008)

hi, im from silly suffolk


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

the is a few of us in suffolk me a scaley are both form sudbury suffolk


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

kool im from ipswich


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i used to live in ipswich what part u from?? i lived up the nacton estate


----------



## robndebz (Jul 3, 2008)

used to live in ipswich. now live in leiston. not far away.


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

crofts not far from asda


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

freddy73 said:


> Hi, I'm in Lowestoft


 
Really????


Im in Kessingland .................


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great carboot at Kessingland! Spent many a Sunday morning there. lol I used to live in Pakefield but have now moved to the dark side lol


----------



## robndebz (Jul 3, 2008)

know it quite well. my nana (RIP) used to live on cedar.....


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

yay, a country bumpkin thread!!! :lol2: u gota love suffolk aint ya, i moved here from essex, so i couldn't go wrong really!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

im in Long melford ,suffolk scaley your close


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

kool so close. where best play in suffolk get beardies and liver food from


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

im by tesco in sudbury scaley is just up the road from me omg plenty of people around my way then :2thumb:


----------



## spyro08 (May 4, 2008)

i live in ipswich near the town center


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

RFUK night out by the looks of things then:lol2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

yep sound good.

[email protected] if anyone what add me msn


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Chimp said:


> im in Long melford ,suffolk scaley your close


we were thinkin of movin 2 melford, wots it like?


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Scaley said:


> we were thinkin of movin 2 melford, wots it like?


 full of old people lol plenty of pubs tho 5 or 6 pubs that i no about :lol2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> full of old people lol plenty of pubs tho 5 or 6 pubs that i no about :lol2:


that was y we like it!!!!:blush:


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

bout 30 antique shops loads of old crokies and 7 pubs nice place though

im up for night out in toun ??spoons??


----------



## Craig08 (Apr 30, 2008)

shorty1981 said:


> hiya wanted to know idf anyone from suffolk


I live in a little village about 10 minutes West of Ipswich, very quiet and miles from the nearest rep store :bash:


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

am in norwich so not to far


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

nite out sounds good


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

it would be a giggle


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

yep will b


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Chimp said:


> im up for night out in toun ??spoons??


spoons sounds good, cheap beer+shots, there is always vita aswell, free 2 get in b4 10 or 11 and drinks a quid all nite!!! eastens is a good laugh aswell!!!
id need a bit of notice coz il ave 2 get my nan up 2 babysit the kids!!! good'ol nan!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi - We're from Newmarket area, also close to Haverhill/Bury St Edmunds.:2thumb:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

im from ipswich, but i cant go to clubs/pubs/bars whatever like you want to , cant we go for a meeting somewere else? i will bring my dad along (my ride there:lol2

hes into reps too


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> i used to live in ipswich what part u from?? i lived up the nacton estate


i live on the nacton estate too, you know drake avenue? the place is a :censor:hole chavs everywere, now they all hang around the new shop " Pick N pay" as theres cheap alchohol, stupid chavvys


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> i live on the nacton estate too, you know drake avenue? the place is a :censor:hole chavs everywere, now they all hang around the new shop " Pick N pay" as theres cheap alchohol, stupid chavvys


 lol that place is full of them was when i was up there i didnt mind it tho was alot more to do there than were i am know


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> lol that place is full of them was when i was up there i didnt mind it tho was alot more to do there than were i am know


lol so sudburys boring eh? btw did u ever go viking aquatics?


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> lol so sudburys boring eh? btw did u ever go viking aquatics?


no mate aint been there befor sudbury is borin as anything the most exciting thing i see this year was a wheelie bin blowing over into a car lol its rubbish think we are all going to get together one night and go out up there for a laugh hope u are old enough lol


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> no mate aint been there befor sudbury is borin as anything the most exciting thing i see this year was a wheelie bin blowing over into a car lol its rubbish think we are all going to get together one night and go out up there for a laugh hope u are old enough lol


well if your going to a bar/club i cant come ... GRRR!! im 13


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

im ippy here as well would be cool to meet other rep lovers in the area and for the younger rep lovers to meet up my son is mad on his reps and he is only 5 would be fun to do something for the kids


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

*Old Mans Voice* Ehem, Yes I Think It Would Be Delightfull To Do Something For The Kids *Old Mans Voice Out* :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## skaface (Jun 8, 2008)

im from ipswich


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

we will have to see what we can do for all ages lol


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

can have a meet at my house if everyone wants


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Woop Woop! guys from suffolk, shorty has a spair seat in her car so does any1 else wanna come along to maidstone on 31st august? There will be shorty,my dad(Skaface) and i, and any1 else who wants to come


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

wish i could but im washing my hair :lol2: 
i will have a think about it and let someone no asap 




craig


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

so i take it drinking is out the window!!! :bash: damn u kids!!! :lol2:
i got a beta idea that all the family can do!! sudbury ave got bowling/lazer quest (WITH A BAR!!!!) think its only cheap aswell! :2thumb:

wot does every1 thing bout that?:whistling2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

dont mind i can drive so dont mind where i go


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

can i drink please daddy :lol2: im up for anything i just want to get wasted and make an idiot of my self after the kids have gone to bed tho


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Sudbury? Gods country! I love it here


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

snap will join ya dont take me long lol


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

shorty1981 said:


> snap will join ya dont take me long lol


cool so when does everyone want to get together?? im easy as long as i aint half way across the country collecting a snake or something :lol2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> can i drink please daddy :lol2: im up for anything i just want to get wasted and make an idiot of my self after the kids have gone to bed tho


 
of course u can drink son!!! :lol2: im gona get smashed!!! il send the kids home wiv the missus and we can carry on up the town!!! :2thumb:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

dont mind my number peeps txt me with plans
07852262880

holla shorty


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

hello shorty both me and my boyfriend deanthorpe are here in ipswich


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

trese said:


> hello shorty both me and my boyfriend deanthorpe are here in ipswich


didnt no there was so many in suffolk lol, btw nice collection :mf_dribble:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

lol we've spoken on msn before lol


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

kool me to all excited


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

really surprised by the amount of people from ipswich as when we joined we were the only ones lol what reps do u keep shorty


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

it would be a giggle i will appoligise know tho :lol2: just kiddin,so what does everyone want to do, i dont care as long as i can get bladdered when the kid's have gone :whistling2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

its gota b the big apple entertainment place in sudbury, kids ave got stuff 2 do and me+craig can get plasterd!!! :lol2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

4 cats lepord gecko 2 beardies


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

init mate will be a laugh any idea's when?


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

dont mind hit me with a date


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

ummm a date 30th august ??????????????


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

gd with me


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

just thought u lot are going maidstone on the 31st maidstone with a hang over? :lol2:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

shorty1981 said:


> 4 cats lepord gecko 2 beardies


cool we have 8 snakes, 50 lizards various species, cat 2 kittens, 4 mice, 1 hamster

if u don't mind me asking how old are u and are u male or female?


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> ummm a date 30th august ??????????????


 
that will do me 2!!! dont really mind wen we go?!!


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Scaley said:


> that will do me 2!!! dont really mind wen we go?!!


cant go on 30th, we going maidstone on 31st :lol2:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

ip3kid said:


> cant go on 30th, we going maidstone on 31st :lol2:


il try make a poll, then we can all vote!! :2thumb:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

yea diffrent dat fri nite b better got b at work sunday if enought notice i can get shift swap


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

the poll is now live!!! :2thumb:


----------



## coldielocks (Aug 15, 2008)

*i do*

i live in mildenhall, suffolk, im new on this site, just got a beardie.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

:welcomerfuk: :2thumb:


----------



## ElliottOMG (Aug 16, 2008)

Ipswich =]


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

:welcomerfuk: :2thumb:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

ElliottOMG said:


> Ipswich =]


hes wid me, if he gets into any trouble tell me i will kick his ass :lol2:


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Kings Lynn, Norfolk:whistling2:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kings lynn, norfolk


1.0.0 bearded dragon (so far)


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Just outside Halesworth :2thumb:

Nicky

www.anfrozenfoods.co.uk


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

freddy73 said:


> Great carboot at Kessingland! Spent many a Sunday morning there. lol I used to live in Pakefield but have now moved to the dark side lol


 

:lol2: would be good to meet up with some folks eh :2thumb:


----------



## Drazil0710 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm from Colchester, and not that far from Sudbury.


----------



## Drazil0710 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi,

Am new to all this...

I'm not from Suffolk but I am from Colchester which isn't that far away!


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry no essex boys!!!!! no just kiddin we are all going to meet up and have a few beers and that i think and for the kid's we are going to find something for them to do aswell


how old are u??? are u 18?


----------



## Drazil0710 (Aug 18, 2008)

Good job i'm an Essex girl then! Lol! 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Drazil0710 said:


> Good job i'm an Essex girl then! Lol!
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
ur in!! :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

woops i got to jummpin to conclusions about people on hear lol i like essex girls :flrt:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone local interested in this?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/178459-afro-bully.html#post2395625






pm me


----------



## Drazil0710 (Aug 18, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> woops i got to jummpin to conclusions about people on hear lol i like essex girls :flrt:


Lol! We don't all wear white stillettos and dance round our handbags...sometimes i wear black ones and leave my handbag at home!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Drazil0710 said:


> Lol! We don't all wear white stillettos and dance round our handbags...sometimes i wear black ones and leave my handbag at home!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


 
tu-shay!!! :whistling2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol 

allrite chap wht u up to???


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> lol
> 
> allrite chap wht u up to???


sweet f a m8! gona go up town in a bit, mite check out inkyjoes aswell? :2thumb:


----------



## Drazil0710 (Aug 18, 2008)

Scaley said:


> tu-shay!!! :whistling2:


Lol! No worries hun...always good to have a bit of banter...it breaks up the monotony of the working day!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

wht bout suffolk girls we best :blush:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

oh of course!!! we love suffolk girls aswell!!! (aslong as they r not chewing on straw!!!) :lol2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

kool.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Scaley said:


> oh of course!!! we love suffolk girls aswell!!! (aslong as they r not chewing on straw!!!) :lol2:


 lol just seen that no straw chewers please


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

oi i dont do i u seen it first hand


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

shorty1981 said:


> oi i dont do i u seen it first hand


 lol i have its not straw i no that for a fact :lol2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

shorty1981 said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


woops did i say somethin i shouldnt


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

na it wht u did with ya hands:whip:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

love is in the air!!! :flrt::whistling2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

hows ta tatt


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Scaley said:


> love is in the air!!! :flrt::whistling2:


 lol u never no 

this lot wouldnt like to no what i did with my hands what did i do with my hands??


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

that would be telling


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

:rotfl:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

:blush:good with them thought:blush:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

family show we leave it there


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

think we u should take this 2 18+, then u can can get all fruity 4 all of us 2 perv! :whistling2:

tats cool thanks! ive got loadz planned now! proper ink freak wen i get 1!!! :2thumb:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

i c u changed ur sig shorty!!! :whistling2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

its all good in the shorty pad x lol:lol2:


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

*Suffolk Meet etc...*

Well, guys and girls and those that chew straw???

I'm not far from Bury St. Eds...

Is the meet still on or has it been?


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Montyrom said:


> Well, guys and girls and those that chew straw???
> 
> I'm not far from Bury St. Eds...
> 
> Is the meet still on or has it been?


 were abouts are u? im like 16miles away from bury meet is still going ahead just dont no when


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

anytime is good!!! mind u, i think my liver needs a rest!!! :whistling2:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

so does someone else dont they craig lmfao


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

no my liver is ok sure the is a couple of months left in it yet


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

lol:flrt:


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 9 miles East of Bury St. Eds.

Give me a shout if you guys get it together and arrange something local!

: victory:


----------



## shorty1981 (Jul 24, 2008)

will do


----------



## ady365d (Sep 10, 2008)

hi all , im from ips fairly new to all this , but getting slightly addicted:2thumb:


----------

